# '69 GTO Vin #242379 R 157868 Judge



## Lfryklu (Sep 9, 2013)

Guys,

I have a barn find '69 GTO Judge. It's a real case, but you don't junk out cars like this anymore - too few in any condition, anywhere.

What does the R stand for and what about the last 6 digits ? 157868 is this anything but the SN ? 

The GTO Resto bible and the '69 Pontiac Factory Service manual don't give too much info about whats on the ID tags..? 

Go figure - At least I can't make sense of it...?

Vin Windshield # 242397R157868 Yep - It's a 69 GTO

Is there a Judge code , other than on a 'Build Sheet' which is nowhere to be found...

Cowl ID Tag #'s 
ST 6924237 BTO7118
TR 268 7272
04A138

Carousel Red Upper & Lower - Black trim ... Anything else ??

Thanks

Lfryklu


----------



## mrvandermey (Jun 15, 2011)

Lfryklu said:


> Guys,
> 
> I have a barn find '69 GTO Judge. It's a real case, but you don't junk out cars like this anymore - too few in any condition, anywhere.
> 
> ...



The "242" indicates a Pontiac GTO

The "37" would indicate it is a coupe

However, the "7" says it is a 1967.......now it is possible I got it wrong, so please if someone knows different, let me know.

The "R" indicates the plant it was made in.

The last 6 digits are just that, the serial number or sequence number built.

It seems to me the VIN should read 242379R157868....


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

Looks like the Op made a typo in the thread as far as the vin.. The thread title is correct. The R would be Arlington Texas......

The 268 would have been a black interior, bench seat....


----------

